# 45 qt yeti stolen from gs pier



## demmackerel (Apr 26, 2014)

My buddy has a custom camo 45 qt yeti tan color lock was clipped and stolen out the back of his truck yesterday while at work at the pier... If anyone sees please pm me ASAP


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

maybe trevor wright and michael clanton took a road trip they just got busted stealing a van stall at oip and admited to stealing some yetis


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

I had a 50 qt yeti taken out of my truck 2 weekends ago at Dauphin Island.... Very frustrating


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I saw a tan Yeti 45 for sale on Craigslist Okaloosa/Walton (Florida)


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Have a pic of the custom paint?


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

weedline said:


> maybe trevor wright and michael clanton took a road trip they just got busted stealing a van stall at oip and admited to stealing some yetis


You've got a vendetta against those guys don't you weedline? What the hell did they do? Lol


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

FunkyHomosapien said:


> You've got a vendetta against those guys don't you weedline? What the hell did they do? Lol


They got caught red-handed stealing someones fishing gear!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> They got caught red-handed stealing someones fishing gear!


That would enough for me


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> They got caught red-handed stealing someones fishing gear!


 And confessed to stealing Yeti coolers!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

FunkyHomosapien said:


> You've got a vendetta against those guys don't you weedline? What the hell did they do? Lol


They are thieves. Nothing more. 
Everyone on this forum knows what he meant. It's more of a joke more or less, but he was being serious also


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

FunkyHomosapien said:


> You've got a vendetta against those guys don't you weedline? What the hell did they do? Lol


ted bundy never did anything to me so do i have a vendetta against him because i dont like his actions? those guys are known thieves come on


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

FunkyHomosapien said:


> You've got a vendetta against those guys don't you weedline? What the hell did they do? Lol



Dear Funky:
Apparently you struggle with reading comprehension...might want to remedy that before trying to post on a forum that requires reading comprehension...


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i will take my chances


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

KnotForReel said:


> Dear Funky:
> Apparently you struggle with reading comprehension...might want to remedy that before trying to post on a forum that requires reading comprehension...


Or maybe I just didn't really know what they did. I've got some of the highest reading comprehension scores in the state of florida, and the documentation to prove it. I understand they're thieves now. No need to be so tact.


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

weedline said:


> ted bundy never did anything to me so do i have a vendetta against him because i dont like his actions? those guys are known thieves come on


Well nobody said anything about them before I asked which doesn't make sense. Dunno why somebody would give me hell for asking a question. Jeez I thought this was supposed to be a friendly place.


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

Burnt Drag said:


> They got caught red-handed stealing someones fishing gear!


See if people would have just let you tell me politely like you did it wouldn't have been a problem. You have my thanks for being polite about it.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I think they were being more funny than rude. Don't get all defensive man...it's all good. Nobody's judging you. It's a very friendly place and, as with most men among friends, the crap talking can get heavy...In the name of fun. Just roll with it if somebody talks a little smack, talk a little back and assume your place among men.


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

Yakavelli said:


> I think they were being more funny than rude. Don't get all defensive man...it's all good. Nobody's judging you. It's a very friendly place and, as with most men among friends, the crap talking can get heavy...In the name of fun. Just roll with it if somebody talks a little smack, talk a little back and assume your place among men.


Yeah sorry about that to everybody. Was having a rough day yesterday lol.


----------



## liter_o_cola (Jun 9, 2014)

There has been an abnormal amount of Yeti coolers for sale on Craigslist the past few days...


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

I had a couple friends down last week and we stopped at GS Pier and walked out to see it. There was a truck parked on the front row when we got there, the back of it loaded down with rod/reels and the rolling cooler. 5 nice Penns. Nobody around. Still there an hour later when we left. We thought the guy was nuts for leaving his gear out in the parking lot. It's a sorry world, but you can't get away with that nowadays. Lock up your gear.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

weedline said:


> maybe trevor wright and michael clanton took a road trip they just got busted stealing a van stall at oip and admited to stealing some yetis


hahahaha


----------



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

I had two rod/reels stolen out of my truck last week while at the gym in Gulf Shores, bastards got my favorite bucket, kayak anchor and bait net but left my tackle box. Man I would have loved to catch them in the act, they could have even kept the rods. Mainly because they would have been lodged so far up their asses they could taste graphite.

I hate a thief. I'm thinking about taking one of my remaining Penns and gluing small hooks all over it and the rod and just leave it in my truck while I watch from somewhere.

Hope you find the culrpit(s)


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

big problem is today u get in more trouble for beating a thieves than the thief gets in for stealing


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

FunkyHomosapien said:


> See if people would have just let you tell me politely like you did it wouldn't have been a problem. You have my thanks for being polite about it.


My friend, many, many times on this forum, things get all flameing and bent out of shape for that very reason. People posted a week or so ago that this pair had been caught.... you didn't see it and simply posted something with out knowing about that previous post. As Mr. (now dead) Rodney King said, "Cain't we all just get along?"


----------

